# Anglerdemo gegen überzogenen Naturschutz und anglerfeindliche Umweltpolitik



## Thomas9904 (23. Februar 2017)

Wir freuen uns, auch für diese Initiative und Demo als Medienpartner zur Verfügung stehen zu dürfen.

Wir bitten alle Angler und Anglerfreunde darum, diese Meldung über möglichst viele Kanäle on- und offline weiter zu verbreiten, um den engagierten Initiatoren, den Anglern und Angelfreunden zu helfen.

Pressemeldung








*Anglerdemo gegen überzogenen Naturschutz und anglerfeindliche Umweltpolitik​*






Am Samstag, den 22. April 2017 findet im Fehmarnsund eine Bootsdemo von Anglern, Meeresanglern, Brandungsanglern, Bootsanglern sowie Angelkutterbesitzern statt.
Mit der Demonstration soll gegen weitere Einschränkungen der Freizeitfischerei protestiert werden. 

Bereits heute ist die Ausübung der Freizeitfischerei durch das zum 01.01.2017 eingeführte „bag limit“ massiv betroffen. Viele angeltouristische Betriebe verzeichnen Umsatzrückgänge von bis zu 70%. Weitere Einschränkungen, wie z.B. das vom Bundesministeriums für Umwelt, Naturschutz, Bau und Reaktorsicherheit (BMUB) geplante Angelverbot im Fehmarnbelt ist für die Betriebe nicht mehr zu verkraften. 
_„Das Fass ist voll, weitere Einschränkungen werden wir nicht überleben!“_ 
so Willi Lüdtke vom Verband der Hochseeangelschiffbesitzer.

Etwa 118 Mio. € lassen sich die Angler ihre Ausflüge jährlich kosten. Aufsummiert aus Anfahrt, Unterkunft, Verpflegung, Kutterfahrten und Köder, ergibt sich ein bedeutender wirtschaftlicher Wert von etwa 40-45 Euro für ein Kilo geangelten Dorsch. 

Die wirtschaftliche Bedeutung der Angler ist längst nicht mehr von der Hand zu weisen. Diese Umsätze sind jetzt massiv bedroht. Ein Verlust ist für die strukturschwachen Regionen nicht mehr zu kompensieren. Bereits heute sind die ersten Auswirkungen deutlich zu sehen: Angelkutter, die nicht mehr auslaufen und Geschäfte, die vormittags nicht mehr öffnen.
Am 22. und 23. April findet in Burgstaaken/Fehmarn die Ausstellung Fishing Master Show (weitere Informationen unter www.angelshow.de) statt. Die Veranstalter rechnen mit über 10.000 interessierten Anglern. 

Zur Einstimmung auf die Bootsdemo findet am Vormittag des 22. Aprils auf der Ausstellung eine Podiumsdiskussion mit Politikern und Anglern zu den aktuellen Beeinträchtigungen für den Angelsport am Hafen von Burgstaken statt. Im Anschluss geht es gegen 14:30 Uhr zur gemeinsamen Ausfahrt von Burgstaaken zur  Bootsdemo in den Fehmarnsund. Dort werden weitere Boote aus Heiligenhafen und Großenbrode hinzustoßen. Für die in Burgstaaken anwesenden Angler, die sich spontan an der Demo beteiligen wollen, wird aktuell eine Mitfahrbörse organisiert.

Für die Bootsdemonstration im Fehmarnsund haben sich bereits 20 Angelkutter aus dem gesamten Bereich Schleswig-Holstein sowie Mecklenburg-Vorpommern angemeldet. Rund 50 Kleinboote, die auf Fehmarn und Großenbrode beheimatet sind, haben bereits ihre Teilnahme zugesagt. 

Auch einige Fischereikutter haben sich solidarisch mit den Anglern erklärt und nehmen an dem Korso teil.

Interessierte Bootseigner  sind eingeladen, sich an der Bootsdemo zu beteiligen. 

*Für weitere Informationen oder für eine verbindliche Zusage wird um Mitteilung an:*
anglerdemo@online.de 
gebeten.

Lars Wernicke vom Organisationkomitee fordert alle Angler zum Mitmachen auf: 
_„Es ist an der Zeit, ein gemeinsames Zeichen zu setzen gegen überzogenen Naturschutz und anglerfeindliche Umweltpolitik. Es ist Zeit zu handeln, um weitere Einschränkungen für den Angeltourismus zu verhindern!_“

Eutin, den 23.02.2017

-----------------------------​
Weitere Presseinformationen:
Verband der Bäder- und Hochseeangelschiffe e.V.
Willi Lüdtke – 1. Vorsitzender
Tel. 0171/ 4950513
wipikada@t-online.de

BalticSailing e.V. 
(in Kürze umbenannt in: Wassertourismus in Schleswig-Holstein e.V.)
- Geschäftsstelle -
Tel. 04521/ 808 987
info@balticsailing.de

mit Unterstützung von:
Allianz gegen das Angelverbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Schutzgebieten der AWZ

------------------------------------------------------------------​
*Anmerkung der Redaktion:*
*Aktualisierung 21 Uhr 35*
Wie angekündigt hier der Fragen- und Infothread, in dem das Orgateam der Demo im Rahmen der möglichen Zeit für euch zur Verfügung steht.

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=325308

Helfen und unterstützen!!!

Danke.


*Aktueller Stand Unterstützer Anglerdemo aus den Verbänden*

Es ist echt klasse, dass neben 2 Anglerverbänden auch noch Verbände der organisierten Sport- und Angelfischerei sofort den engagierten Initiatoren, Anglern und Angelfreunden halfen und helfen, das weiter verbreiten und zu veröffentlichen und selber zu kommen - *DAFÜR  NOCHMAL HERZLICHEN DANK!!*
> Anglerverband Schleswig Holstein - http://www.lav-union-nord.de/
> Anglerverband Niedersachsen - http://www.av-nds.de/
> Rheinischer Fischereiverband - http://www.rhfv.de/
> Landesanglerverband Sachsen-Anhalt  - http://www.lav-sachsen-anhalt.de/ 
> Fischereiverband Saar - https://www.fischereiverband-saar.de/
> Fischer-Union-West e.V. - http://fischer-union-west.de/
> Angelsport-Verband Hamburg - http://www.asvhh.de/
> Landesanglerverband Sachsen - http://www.landesanglerverband-sachsen.de/index.php?modul=news&vid=154
> (Regionalverband) Anglerverband Südsachsen Mulde/Elster e.V.  - http://www.anglerverband-chemnitz.de...-umweltpolitik
> Landesfischereiverband MeckPomm (Berufsfischer) - http://www.lfvmv.de/mitteilungen.php?id=96
> Kreisanglerverband Nordfriesland - http://www.kav-nf.de/
> Deutscher Süßwasserangler Verband - http://dsav.eu/anglerdemo-gegen-ueberzogenen-naturschutz-und-anglerfeindliche-umweltpolitik/
>  Kreisanglerverein Uecker-Randow e.V. - http://kav-uer.de/info.php
> Landesanglerverband Mecklenburg Vorpommern - http://www.lav-mv.de/
> Anglerverband Leipzig - https://www.facebook.com/AnglerverbandLeipzig/?hc_ref=NEWSFEED
> DAFV - http://www.dafv.de/index.php/home/n...aturschutz-und-anglerfeindliche-umweltpolitik

Nur noch einer der hauptbetroffenen Naturschutzverbände DAFV, LAV MeckPomm und LSFV-SH (http://lsfv-sh.de/) unterstützt bis jetzt immer nicht die engagierten Initiatoren, Angler und Angelfreunde:
Der LSFV-SH!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Februar 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo gegen überzogenen Naturschutz und anglerfeindliche Umweltpolitik*

Die Initiatoren haben einen eigenen Account (Anglerdemo) bei uns bekommen, um direkt informieren zu können. 

In Absprache mit diesen werden wir dazu im Forum  Bootsangeln und Kutterangeln (Hochseeangeln) einen Thread aufmachen.

So seid ihr immer auf dem neuesten Stand.


----------



## Professor Tinca (23. Februar 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo gegen überzogenen Naturschutz und anglerfeindliche Umweltpolitik*

Kann dein Beitrag oben(nur der Text ohne Bilder) 1:1 kopiert werden und online gestellt?


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Februar 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo gegen überzogenen Naturschutz und anglerfeindliche Umweltpolitik*

Feuer frei!
Auch mit Bilder.

*Wir bitten alle Angler und Anglerfreunde darum, diese Meldung über möglichst viele Kanäle on- und offline weiter zu verbreiten, um den engagierten Initiatoren, den Anglern und Angelfreunden zu helfen.*


----------



## Professor Tinca (23. Februar 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo gegen überzogenen Naturschutz und anglerfeindliche Umweltpolitik*

Gut.#6


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Februar 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo gegen überzogenen Naturschutz und anglerfeindliche Umweltpolitik*

Hab natürlich auch die Landesverbände der organisierten Sport- und Angelfischerei angeschrieben und die Pressemeldung zugesandt.

Vielleicht helfen sie ja hier mal Anglern und dem Angeln, indem sie das auch weiter verbreiten.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (23. Februar 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo gegen überzogenen Naturschutz und anglerfeindliche Umweltpolitik*

Sammelpunkte und eine Organisation um Menschen von Landeinwärts an die Küste zu befördern wären echt Sinnig. Wenn sich Mitfahrgelegenheiten ergeben wäre das Ideal und das AB doch auch ein guter Ort um sich Kurzschließen zu können.

Ich würde sogar mein Gruppen-Nachtangeln am 22.04. ausfallen lassen, nur kann ich die Reise allein für mich so nicht stemmen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Februar 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo gegen überzogenen Naturschutz und anglerfeindliche Umweltpolitik*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Sammelpunkte und eine Organisation um Menschen von Landeinwärts an die Küste zu befördern wären echt Sinnig. Wenn sich Mitfahrgelegenheiten ergeben wäre das Ideal und das AB doch auch ein guter Ort um sich Kurzschließen zu können.
> 
> Ich würde sogar mein Gruppen-Nachtangeln am 22.04. ausfallen lassen, nur kann ich die Reise allein für mich so nicht stemmen.


Nur Anglerboard ist nicht (weil hier nur registrierte schreiben können), diese Dinge sind logischerweise angedacht, zudem werdet ihr das noch alles direkt vorschlagen und fragen können, da die zusätzlich direkt bei uns nen Account haben und nen Extrathread für sowas bekommen werden:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Die Initiatoren haben einen eigenen Account (Anglerdemo) bei uns bekommen, um direkt informieren zu können.
> 
> In Absprache mit diesen werden wir dazu im Forum  Bootsangeln und Kutterangeln (Hochseeangeln) einen Thread aufmachen.
> 
> So seid ihr immer auf dem neuesten Stand.


----------



## gründler (23. Februar 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo gegen überzogenen Naturschutz und anglerfeindliche Umweltpolitik*

Und das Ab filmt vor Ort?


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Februar 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo gegen überzogenen Naturschutz und anglerfeindliche Umweltpolitik*

Termin ist jedenfalls notiert


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Februar 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo gegen überzogenen Naturschutz und anglerfeindliche Umweltpolitik*

Na guck, der Rheinische Fischereiverband hat reagiert:
http://www.rhfv.de/index.php?id=53&tx_ttnews[tt_news]=1514&cHash=8f589e3b7ba83b49cf1a0be45344599d

Aber leider  weder die direkt betroffenen Verbände LSFV-SH, LAV MeckPomm und Deutscher Meeresanglerverband oder gar der DAFV...

Auch der Saarverband mit DAFV-Präsidenschaftskandidat Schneiderlöchner als "Unterstützer der Küstenverbände" (http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4635220#post4635220) hat natürlich noch nichts zur konkreten Unterstützung der Angler und Anglerferunde gebracht (hab ihn persönlich angemailt)...


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Februar 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo gegen überzogenen Naturschutz und anglerfeindliche Umweltpolitik*

Auch Sachen - Anhalt darf man nicht unterschlagen:
http://www.lav-sachsen-anhalt.de/index.php?id=152

Klasse und Danke für die Unterstützung der engagierten Initiatoren, der Angler und Angelfreunde an den* Rheinischen Fischereiverband und den Landesanglerverband Sachsen-Anhalt!!*


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Februar 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo gegen überzogenen Naturschutz und anglerfeindliche Umweltpolitik*

*Aktualisierung 21 Uhr 35*
Wie angekündigt hier der Fragen- und Infothread, in dem das Orgateam der Demo im Rahmen der möglichen Zeit für euch zur Verfügung steht.

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=325308

Helfen und unterstützen!!!
Danke.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Februar 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo gegen überzogenen Naturschutz und anglerfeindliche Umweltpolitik*

LAV Sachsen-Anhalt teilt es auch auf Facebook weiter - Herzlichen Dank!!!!

https://www.facebook.com/Landesanglerverband-Sachsen-Anhalt-135793973495782/


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Februar 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo gegen überzogenen Naturschutz und anglerfeindliche Umweltpolitik*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Auch der Saarverband mit DAFV-Präsidenschaftskandidat Schneiderlöchner als "Unterstützer der Küstenverbände" (http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4635220#post4635220) hat natürlich noch nichts zur konkreten Unterstützung der Angler und Anglerferunde gebracht (hab ihn persönlich angemailt)...



Fischereiverband Saar beteiligt sich an der Demo.

Sehr gut reagiert!

Herzlichen Dank dafür!!!

https://www.fischereiverband-saar.de/


----------



## Franz_16 (24. Februar 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo gegen überzogenen Naturschutz und anglerfeindliche Umweltpolitik*

Anglerverband Niedersachsen hat eben auch veröffentlicht:

http://www.av-nds.de/aktuelles/607-anglerdemo-gegen-verbote-für-die-freizeitfischerei.html 

Auch auf ihrer Facebook-Seite haben sie ne Meldung gebracht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Februar 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo gegen überzogenen Naturschutz und anglerfeindliche Umweltpolitik*

Moin und super sowie herzlichen Dank an die Niedersachsen!

Nachts um die Zeit (rund Mitternacht) sind die noch dran mit veröffentlichen - cool!


----------



## Hechtbär (24. Februar 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo gegen überzogenen Naturschutz und anglerfeindliche Umweltpolitik*

Ich hatte gestern noch eine Info an meinen LV geschrieben...
Heute haben sie es schon drin.

http://www.av-nds.de/aktuelles/607-anglerdemo-gegen-verbote-für-die-freizeitfischerei.html

Grüsse

Mist... zu langsam...Erst lesen, dann schreiben!


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Februar 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo gegen überzogenen Naturschutz und anglerfeindliche Umweltpolitik*

Das war schon gestern nacht kurz vor Mitternacht drin ;-)


----------



## Hechtbär (24. Februar 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo gegen überzogenen Naturschutz und anglerfeindliche Umweltpolitik*

Umso besser!


----------



## Flymen (24. Februar 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo gegen überzogenen Naturschutz und anglerfeindliche Umweltpolitik*

Hier wird auch darauf aufmerksam gemacht #6

http://www.lav-sachsen-anhalt.de/index.php?id=152


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Februar 2017)

Find ich klasse, dass wenn die Verbandler sowas selber nicht hinkriegen, das sie das dann wenigstens unterstützen.

Die engagierten Initiatoren, Angler und Angelfreunde habens verdient!

Hier mal die bisjetzigen, ich denke im Laufe des Tages werden noch mehr dazu kommen:
Rheinischer Fischereiverband
Landesanglerverband Sachsen-Anhalt
Fischereiverband Saar
Anglerverband Niedersachsen

Und die alle schon in den ersten Stunden - NACH Büroschluss!!!!

Bin gespannt, welche noch kommen und Anglern helfen...

Momentan kam auch der Anglerverband Schleswig Holstein dazu:
http://www.anglerverband-sh.de/index.php/bootsdemo-vor-fehmarn.html

Kaum im Büro - schon dran - KLASSE und DANKE!!!

Auch auf Facebook, der Anglerverband-SH jetzt:
https://www.facebook.com/AnglerverbandSH/posts/800610060090614


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Februar 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo gegen überzogenen Naturschutz und anglerfeindliche Umweltpolitik*

Es ist echt klasse, dass neben 2 Anglerverbänden auch noch Verbände der organisierten Sport- und Angelfischerei sofort den engagierten Initiatoren, Anglern und Angelfreunden halfen und helfen, das weiter verbreiten und zu veröffentlichen und selber zu kommen - *DAFÜR  NOCHMAL HERZLICHEN DANK!!*

*Unterstützer Anglerdemo aus den Verbänden*
Anglerverband Schleswig Holstein - http://www.lav-union-nord.de/
Anglerverband Niedersachsen - http://www.av-nds.de/
Rheinischer Fischereiverband - http://www.rhfv.de/
Landesanglerverband Sachsen-Anhalt  - http://www.lav-sachsen-anhalt.de/ 
Fischereiverband Saar - https://www.fischereiverband-saar.de/


Dass von den hauptbetroffenen Naturschutzverbänden LSFV-SH (http://lsfv-sh.de/), LAV MeckPomm (http://www.lav-mv.de/) und DAFV (http://www.dafv.de/) *bis jetzt* (die sollten alle auch schon ein paar Stunden im Büro sitzen) *noch keinerlei Unterstützung für die engagierten Initiatoren, Angler und Angelfreunde kam,*  ist dagegen traurig.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Februar 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo gegen überzogenen Naturschutz und anglerfeindliche Umweltpolitik*

Der nächste Unterstützer aus Verbandskreisen:
Fischer-Union-West e.V. - http://fischer-union-west.de/

Der Präsident Alfred Reichert hat mich gerade informiert. Ich hatte schon gesehen, dass er es gleich gestern über seinen privaten Facebookaccount geteilt hatte.

Er kam aber gerade jetzt erst aus dem Krankenhaus (der hats also noch im Krankenhaus wenigstens gleich auf FB geteilt ;-)), zusätzlich haben die auch Ausnahmezustand Karneval, weswegen es noch nicht offiziell auf der Seite stehen würde.

Aber er hat versichert, dass er sich drum kümmert, dass es schnellstmöglich eingestellt  wird auf den Verbandsseiten und sein Verband wie er persönlich würden die Sache jedenfalls unterstützen!

*Herzlichen Dank* also an 
Fischer-Union-West e.V., Landesverband Angelfischerei Rheinland-Pfalz - http://fischer-union-west.de/


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Februar 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo gegen überzogenen Naturschutz und anglerfeindliche Umweltpolitik*

Der nächste Unterstützer hat sich gemeldet.

Werner Kleint, der Referent für Presse- und Öffentlichkeitsarbeit vom ASVHH (http://www.asvhh.de/), hat mich informiert, dass der ASVHH sowohl auf seiner Seite werben wird, wie auch versuchen, mit möglichst vielen Anglern an der Demo teilzunehmen.

*Recht herzlichen Dank auch an den ASVHH für die Unterstützung der  engagierten Initiatoren, Angler und Angelfreunde*

*Aktueller Stand Unterstützer Anglerdemo aus den Verbänden*

Es ist echt klasse, dass neben 2 Anglerverbänden auch noch Verbände der organisierten Sport- und Angelfischerei sofort den engagierten Initiatoren, Anglern und Angelfreunden halfen und helfen, das weiter verbreiten und zu veröffentlichen und selber zu kommen - *DAFÜR  NOCHMAL HERZLICHEN DANK!!*
> Anglerverband Schleswig Holstein - http://www.lav-union-nord.de/
> Anglerverband Niedersachsen - http://www.av-nds.de/
> Rheinischer Fischereiverband - http://www.rhfv.de/
> Landesanglerverband Sachsen-Anhalt  - http://www.lav-sachsen-anhalt.de/ 
> Fischereiverband Saar - https://www.fischereiverband-saar.de/
> Fischer-Union-West e.V. - http://fischer-union-west.de/
> Angelsport-Verband Hamburg - http://www.asvhh.de/

Dass von den hauptbetroffenen Naturschutzverbänden LSFV-SH (http://lsfv-sh.de/), LAV MeckPomm (http://www.lav-mv.de/) und DAFV (http://www.dafv.de/) *bis jetzt* (die sollten alle auch schon ein paar Stunden im Büro sitzen) *noch keinerlei Unterstützung für die engagierten Initiatoren, Angler und Angelfreunde kam,*  ist dagegen traurig.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Februar 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo gegen überzogenen Naturschutz und anglerfeindliche Umweltpolitik*

Super - auch die Sachsen sind auf den Zug aufgesprungen:
http://www.landesanglerverband-sachsen.de/index.php?modul=news&vid=154


*Herzlichen Dank an die Sachen!!!!*



Damit:

*Aktueller Stand Unterstützer Anglerdemo aus den Verbänden*

Es ist echt klasse, dass neben 2 Anglerverbänden auch noch Verbände der organisierten Sport- und Angelfischerei sofort den engagierten Initiatoren, Anglern und Angelfreunden halfen und helfen, das weiter verbreiten und zu veröffentlichen und selber zu kommen - *DAFÜR  NOCHMAL HERZLICHEN DANK!!*
> Anglerverband Schleswig Holstein - http://www.lav-union-nord.de/
> Anglerverband Niedersachsen - http://www.av-nds.de/
> Rheinischer Fischereiverband - http://www.rhfv.de/
> Landesanglerverband Sachsen-Anhalt  - http://www.lav-sachsen-anhalt.de/ 
> Fischereiverband Saar - https://www.fischereiverband-saar.de/
> Fischer-Union-West e.V. - http://fischer-union-west.de/
> Angelsport-Verband Hamburg - http://www.asvhh.de/
> Landesanglerverband Sachsen - http://www.landesanglerverband-sachsen.de/index.php?modul=news&vid=154

Dass von den hauptbetroffenen Naturschutzverbänden LSFV-SH (http://lsfv-sh.de/), LAV MeckPomm (http://www.lav-mv.de/) und DAFV (http://www.dafv.de/) *bis jetzt* (die sollten alle auch schon ein paar Stunden im Büro sitzen) *noch keinerlei Unterstützung für die engagierten Initiatoren, Angler und Angelfreunde kam,*  ist dagegen traurig.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Februar 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo gegen überzogenen Naturschutz und anglerfeindliche Umweltpolitik*

Auch der Anglerverband (Regionalverband) Anglerverband Südsachsen Mulde/Elster e.V. macht mit:
http://www.anglerverband-chemnitz.d...en-anglerfeindliche-und-falsche-umweltpolitik


KLASSE und herzlichen DANK!


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Februar 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo gegen überzogenen Naturschutz und anglerfeindliche Umweltpolitik*

*Aktueller Stand Unterstützer Anglerdemo aus den Verbänden*

Es ist echt klasse, dass neben 2 Anglerverbänden auch noch Verbände der organisierten Sport- und Angelfischerei sofort den engagierten Initiatoren, Anglern und Angelfreunden halfen und helfen, das weiter verbreiten und zu veröffentlichen und selber zu kommen - *DAFÜR  NOCHMAL HERZLICHEN DANK!!*
> Anglerverband Schleswig Holstein - http://www.lav-union-nord.de/
> Anglerverband Niedersachsen - http://www.av-nds.de/
> Rheinischer Fischereiverband - http://www.rhfv.de/
> Landesanglerverband Sachsen-Anhalt  - http://www.lav-sachsen-anhalt.de/ 
> Fischereiverband Saar - https://www.fischereiverband-saar.de/
> Fischer-Union-West e.V. - http://fischer-union-west.de/
> Angelsport-Verband Hamburg - http://www.asvhh.de/
> Landesanglerverband Sachsen - http://www.landesanglerverband-sachsen.de/index.php?modul=news&vid=154
> (Regionalverband) Anglerverband Südsachsen Mulde/Elster e.V.  - http://www.anglerverband-chemnitz.de...-umweltpolitik



Dass von den hauptbetroffenen Naturschutzverbänden LSFV-SH (http://lsfv-sh.de/), LAV MeckPomm (http://www.lav-mv.de/) und DAFV (http://www.dafv.de/) *bis jetzt* (die sollten alle auch schon ein paar Stunden im Büro sitzen) *noch keinerlei Unterstützung für die engagierten Initiatoren, Angler und Angelfreunde kam,*  ist dagegen traurig.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Februar 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo gegen überzogenen Naturschutz und anglerfeindliche Umweltpolitik*

Auch Vereine machen mit, wurde mir gerade gemeldet:
 Kreisanglerverein Uecker-Randow e.V. - http://kav-uer.de/info.php

*HERZLICHEN DANK!!!!*


----------



## Professor Tinca (28. Februar 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo gegen überzogenen Naturschutz und anglerfeindliche Umweltpolitik*

Sehr löblich wenn schon der LAV-MV sich tot stellt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Februar 2017)

Genau!!!!

näxter:

Kreisanglerverein Sangerhausen.
http://www.kreisanglerverein-sanger...chutz-und-anglerfeindliche-umweltpolitik.html

*Herzlichen Dank!!*


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Februar 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo gegen überzogenen Naturschutz und anglerfeindliche Umweltpolitik*

Leute, jetzt wirds richtig peinlich für MeckPomm - jedenfalls für  den Landesanglerverband!!!

*Während der LANDESANGLERVERBAND M-V DIE ANGLER NICHT UNTERSTÜTZT*; kommen die Berufsfischer in die Puschen und der *Berufsfischerverband UNTERSTÜTZT ANGLER!!!!*:
http://www.lfvmv.de/mitteilungen.php?id=96

*Herzlichen Dank an den Berufsfischerverband Landesfischereiverband MeckPomm!!*

*Aktueller Stand Unterstützer Anglerdemo aus den Verbänden*

Es ist echt klasse, dass neben 2 Anglerverbänden auch noch Verbände der organisierten Sport- und Angelfischerei sofort den engagierten Initiatoren, Anglern und Angelfreunden halfen und helfen, das weiter verbreiten und zu veröffentlichen und selber zu kommen - *DAFÜR  NOCHMAL HERZLICHEN DANK!!*
> Anglerverband Schleswig Holstein - http://www.lav-union-nord.de/
> Anglerverband Niedersachsen - http://www.av-nds.de/
> Rheinischer Fischereiverband - http://www.rhfv.de/
> Landesanglerverband Sachsen-Anhalt  - http://www.lav-sachsen-anhalt.de/ 
> Fischereiverband Saar - https://www.fischereiverband-saar.de/
> Fischer-Union-West e.V. - http://fischer-union-west.de/
> Angelsport-Verband Hamburg - http://www.asvhh.de/
> Landesanglerverband Sachsen - http://www.landesanglerverband-sachsen.de/index.php?modul=news&vid=154
> (Regionalverband) Anglerverband Südsachsen Mulde/Elster e.V.  - http://www.anglerverband-chemnitz.de...-umweltpolitik
> Landesfischereiverband MeckPomm (Berufsfischer) - http://www.lfvmv.de/mitteilungen.php?id=96
> Kreisanglerverband Nordfriesland - http://www.kav-nf.de/



Dass von den hauptbetroffenen Naturschutzverbänden LSFV-SH (http://lsfv-sh.de/), LAV MeckPomm (http://www.lav-mv.de/) und DAFV (http://www.dafv.de/) *bis jetzt* (die sollten alle auch schon ein paar Stunden im Büro sitzen) *noch keinerlei Unterstützung für die engagierten Initiatoren, Angler und Angelfreunde kam,*  ist dagegen traurig.

Auch Vereine machen mit, wurde mir gerade gemeldet:
 Kreisanglerverein Uecker-Randow e.V. - http://kav-uer.de/info.php

*HERZLICHEN DANK!!!!*


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Februar 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo gegen überzogenen Naturschutz und anglerfeindliche Umweltpolitik*

Kreisanglerverband Nordfriesland weist auch auf Demo hin (am Ende der Mitteilung):
http://www.kav-nf.de/

*Herzlichen Dank an den KAV Nordfriesland!!!!!*

Deren Landesverband, der *Landessportfischerverband Schleswig Holstein, unterstützt dagegen bis jetzt die Angler NICHT!*


----------



## mattehink (28. Februar 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo gegen überzogenen Naturschutz und anglerfeindliche Umweltpolitik*

http://dsav.eu/anglerdemo-gegen-ueberzogenen-naturschutz-und-anglerfeindliche-umweltpolitik/


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Februar 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo gegen überzogenen Naturschutz und anglerfeindliche Umweltpolitik*

DSAV weist auf Anglerdemo hin!

*Herzlichen Dank den DSAV!!*
http://dsav.eu/anglerdemo-gegen-ueberzogenen-naturschutz-und-anglerfeindliche-umweltpolitik/


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Februar 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo gegen überzogenen Naturschutz und anglerfeindliche Umweltpolitik*

Ich komm grad gar nicht mehr hinterher - Gefällt mir!!!


*Aktueller Stand Unterstützer Anglerdemo aus den Verbänden*

Es ist echt klasse, dass neben 2 Anglerverbänden auch noch Verbände der organisierten Sport- und Angelfischerei sofort den engagierten Initiatoren, Anglern und Angelfreunden halfen und helfen, das weiter verbreiten und zu veröffentlichen und selber zu kommen - *DAFÜR  NOCHMAL HERZLICHEN DANK!!*
> Anglerverband Schleswig Holstein - http://www.lav-union-nord.de/
> Anglerverband Niedersachsen - http://www.av-nds.de/
> Rheinischer Fischereiverband - http://www.rhfv.de/
> Landesanglerverband Sachsen-Anhalt  - http://www.lav-sachsen-anhalt.de/ 
> Fischereiverband Saar - https://www.fischereiverband-saar.de/
> Fischer-Union-West e.V. - http://fischer-union-west.de/
> Angelsport-Verband Hamburg - http://www.asvhh.de/
> Landesanglerverband Sachsen - http://www.landesanglerverband-sachsen.de/index.php?modul=news&vid=154
> (Regionalverband) Anglerverband Südsachsen Mulde/Elster e.V.  - http://www.anglerverband-chemnitz.de...-umweltpolitik
> Landesfischereiverband MeckPomm (Berufsfischer) - http://www.lfvmv.de/mitteilungen.php?id=96
> Kreisanglerverband Nordfriesland - http://www.kav-nf.de/
> Deutscher Süßwasserangler Verband - http://dsav.eu/anglerdemo-gegen-ueberzogenen-naturschutz-und-anglerfeindliche-umweltpolitik/
>  Kreisanglerverein Uecker-Randow e.V. - http://kav-uer.de/info.php

Dass von den hauptbetroffenen Naturschutzverbänden LSFV-SH (http://lsfv-sh.de/), LAV MeckPomm (http://www.lav-mv.de/) und DAFV (http://www.dafv.de/) *bis jetzt noch keinerlei Unterstützung für die engagierten Initiatoren, Angler und Angelfreunde kam,*  ist dagegen traurig.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Februar 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo gegen überzogenen Naturschutz und anglerfeindliche Umweltpolitik*

*HABE EINEN FEHLER GEMACHT - ENTSCHULDIGUNG !!!!!*

Wird gleich geändert!!!!!

Denn ich bekam folgende Mitteilung:


> Der "Kreisanglerverein Uecker-Randow" heißt nur so und ist ein Regionalanglerverband mit 44 Mitgliedsvereinen.
> 
> 
> Bitte noch berichtigen.:m#h
> ...



Wird umgehend erledigt


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Februar 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo gegen überzogenen Naturschutz und anglerfeindliche Umweltpolitik*

Auch Politik(er) kommen zum unterstützen der Angler:
Gero Hocker, FDP
https://www.facebook.com/gero.hocker/posts/10211962834044833?pnref=story

*HERZLICHEN DANK!!!*


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. März 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo gegen überzogenen Naturschutz und anglerfeindliche Umweltpolitik*








*Zur Info, Spendenkonto ist "scharf" geschaltet:*​


Anglerdemo schrieb:


> Und weiter geht es.
> 
> Auf Grund der Nachfragen veröffentlich wir jetzt unsere Bankverbindung für Sponsoren und Spenden:
> 
> ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. März 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo gegen überzogenen Naturschutz und anglerfeindliche Umweltpolitik*

*RESPEKT!!!!!*

Nun ist auch endlich einer der hauptbetroffenen Verbände aufgewacht und dabei, der Landesanglerverband Mecklenburg Vorpommern!!

Nachdem ja die Berufs-Fischer aus M-V da zuerst mal anglerfreundlich vorgeprescht waren.

Dafür, dass nun auch ein solcher Naturschutzverband in die Gänge kommt, dafür meinen vollsten Respekt!!!!!

*Herzlichsten Dank an den LAV-Meck-Pomm  für die Unterstützung!!!!*

*Aktueller Stand Unterstützer Anglerdemo aus den Verbänden*

Es ist echt klasse, dass neben 2 Anglerverbänden auch noch Verbände der organisierten Sport- und Angelfischerei sofort den engagierten Initiatoren, Anglern und Angelfreunden halfen und helfen, das weiter verbreiten und zu veröffentlichen und selber zu kommen - *DAFÜR  NOCHMAL HERZLICHEN DANK!!*
> Anglerverband Schleswig Holstein - http://www.lav-union-nord.de/
> Anglerverband Niedersachsen - http://www.av-nds.de/
> Rheinischer Fischereiverband - http://www.rhfv.de/
> Landesanglerverband Sachsen-Anhalt  - http://www.lav-sachsen-anhalt.de/ 
> Fischereiverband Saar - https://www.fischereiverband-saar.de/
> Fischer-Union-West e.V. - http://fischer-union-west.de/
> Angelsport-Verband Hamburg - http://www.asvhh.de/
> Landesanglerverband Sachsen - http://www.landesanglerverband-sachsen.de/index.php?modul=news&vid=154
> (Regionalverband) Anglerverband Südsachsen Mulde/Elster e.V.  - http://www.anglerverband-chemnitz.de...-umweltpolitik
> Landesfischereiverband MeckPomm (Berufsfischer) - http://www.lfvmv.de/mitteilungen.php?id=96
> Kreisanglerverband Nordfriesland - http://www.kav-nf.de/
> Deutscher Süßwasserangler Verband - http://dsav.eu/anglerdemo-gegen-ueberzogenen-naturschutz-und-anglerfeindliche-umweltpolitik/
>  Kreisanglerverein Uecker-Randow e.V. - http://kav-uer.de/info.php
> Landesanglerverband Mecklenburg Vorpommern - http://www.lav-mv.de/

Dass von den hauptbetroffenen Naturschutzverbänden LSFV-SH (http://lsfv-sh.de/)und DAFV (http://www.dafv.de/) *bis jetzt noch keinerlei Unterstützung für die engagierten Initiatoren, Angler und Angelfreunde kam,*  ist dagegen traurig.


----------



## fischbär (4. März 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo gegen überzogenen Naturschutz und anglerfeindliche Umweltpolitik*

Gibt es vielleicht die Möglichkeit per Paypal zu spenden? Ich würde gern etwas geben!


----------



## bigpit12 (4. März 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo gegen überzogenen Naturschutz und anglerfeindliche Umweltpolitik*

Der Leipziger Verband hat es auf mein Anraten hin auch geteilt auf FB . https://www.facebook.com/AnglerverbandLeipzig/?hc_ref=NEWSFEED


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. März 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo gegen überzogenen Naturschutz und anglerfeindliche Umweltpolitik*

Super, wird gleich aufgenommen !!

Danke für die Meldung!!

*Aktueller Stand Unterstützer Anglerdemo aus den Verbänden*

Es ist echt klasse, dass neben 2 Anglerverbänden auch noch Verbände der organisierten Sport- und Angelfischerei sofort den engagierten Initiatoren, Anglern und Angelfreunden halfen und helfen, das weiter verbreiten und zu veröffentlichen und selber zu kommen - *DAFÜR  NOCHMAL HERZLICHEN DANK!!*
> Anglerverband Schleswig Holstein - http://www.lav-union-nord.de/
> Anglerverband Niedersachsen - http://www.av-nds.de/
> Rheinischer Fischereiverband - http://www.rhfv.de/
> Landesanglerverband Sachsen-Anhalt  - http://www.lav-sachsen-anhalt.de/ 
> Fischereiverband Saar - https://www.fischereiverband-saar.de/
> Fischer-Union-West e.V. - http://fischer-union-west.de/
> Angelsport-Verband Hamburg - http://www.asvhh.de/
> Landesanglerverband Sachsen - http://www.landesanglerverband-sachsen.de/index.php?modul=news&vid=154
> (Regionalverband) Anglerverband Südsachsen Mulde/Elster e.V.  - http://www.anglerverband-chemnitz.de...-umweltpolitik
> Landesfischereiverband MeckPomm (Berufsfischer) - http://www.lfvmv.de/mitteilungen.php?id=96
> Kreisanglerverband Nordfriesland - http://www.kav-nf.de/
> Deutscher Süßwasserangler Verband - http://dsav.eu/anglerdemo-gegen-ueberzogenen-naturschutz-und-anglerfeindliche-umweltpolitik/
>  Kreisanglerverein Uecker-Randow e.V. - http://kav-uer.de/info.php
> Landesanglerverband Mecklenburg Vorpommern - http://www.lav-mv.de/
> Anglerverband Leipzig - https://www.facebook.com/AnglerverbandLeipzig/?hc_ref=NEWSFEED


Dass von den hauptbetroffenen Naturschutzverbänden LSFV-SH (http://lsfv-sh.de/)und DAFV (http://www.dafv.de/) *bis jetzt noch keinerlei Unterstützung für die engagierten Initiatoren, Angler und Angelfreunde kam,*  ist dagegen traurig.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. März 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo gegen überzogenen Naturschutz und anglerfeindliche Umweltpolitik*

Selbst der anglerfeindliche Bundesverband DAFV, der mit Hauptschud trägt an der jetzigen Misere um Angelverbote, hat wohl eingesehen, dass er auf Dauer nicht gegen Angler agieren kann und wirbt für die Demo:
http://www.dafv.de/index.php/home/n...aturschutz-und-anglerfeindliche-umweltpolitik
*
Dafür recht herzlichen Dank an den DAFV!!*

*Aktueller Stand Unterstützer Anglerdemo aus den Verbänden*
Es ist echt klasse, dass neben 2 Anglerverbänden auch noch Verbände der organisierten Sport- und Angelfischerei sofort den engagierten Initiatoren, Anglern und Angelfreunden halfen und helfen, das weiter verbreiten und zu veröffentlichen und selber zu kommen - *DAFÜR  NOCHMAL HERZLICHEN DANK!!*
> Anglerverband Schleswig Holstein - http://www.lav-union-nord.de/
> Anglerverband Niedersachsen - http://www.av-nds.de/
> Rheinischer Fischereiverband - http://www.rhfv.de/
> Landesanglerverband Sachsen-Anhalt  - http://www.lav-sachsen-anhalt.de/ 
> Fischereiverband Saar - https://www.fischereiverband-saar.de/
> Fischer-Union-West e.V. - http://fischer-union-west.de/
> Angelsport-Verband Hamburg - http://www.asvhh.de/
> Landesanglerverband Sachsen - http://www.landesanglerverband-sachsen.de/index.php?modul=news&vid=154
> (Regionalverband) Anglerverband Südsachsen Mulde/Elster e.V.  - http://www.anglerverband-chemnitz.de...-umweltpolitik
> Landesfischereiverband MeckPomm (Berufsfischer) - http://www.lfvmv.de/mitteilungen.php?id=96
> Kreisanglerverband Nordfriesland - http://www.kav-nf.de/
> Deutscher Süßwasserangler Verband - http://dsav.eu/anglerdemo-gegen-ueberzogenen-naturschutz-und-anglerfeindliche-umweltpolitik/
>  Kreisanglerverein Uecker-Randow e.V. - http://kav-uer.de/info.php
> Landesanglerverband Mecklenburg Vorpommern - http://www.lav-mv.de/
> Anglerverband Leipzig - https://www.facebook.com/AnglerverbandLeipzig/?hc_ref=NEWSFEED
> DAFV - http://www.dafv.de/index.php/home/n...aturschutz-und-anglerfeindliche-umweltpolitik

Nur noch einer der hauptbetroffenen Naturschutzverbände DAFV, LAV MeckPomm und LSFV-SH (http://lsfv-sh.de/) unterstützt bis jetzt immer nicht die engagierten Initiatoren, Angler und Angelfreunde:
Der LSFV-SH!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. März 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo gegen überzogenen Naturschutz und anglerfeindliche Umweltpolitik*

Während der LSFV-SH, in dem der KAV Nordfriesland organisiert ist, noch nicht einmal auf seinen Seiten auf die Demo hingewiesen hat, obwohl die zum einen direkt betroffen sind und zum anderen mit dem DAFV und dem LAV-MeckPomm mit  Schuld an Baglimit und Angelverboten sind, hat Präsident Toellner vom KAV-Nordfriesland (Nordseeseite!!) zugesagt, die Demo nicht nur werblich, sondern auch durch persönliche Anwesenheit zu unterstützen.

http://anglerdemo.de/Gästebuch.html

*MEINEN VOLLSTER RESPEKT DAFÜR; SICH MIT ANGLERN ZU SOLDARISIEREN - AUCH GEGEN DIE LINE DES EIGENEN LSFV-SH!!*

Zur SeIte des Kav:
http://www.kav-nf.de/


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (25. März 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo gegen überzogenen Naturschutz und anglerfeindliche Umweltpolitik*

Ist wirklich klasse, dass immer mehr Verbände die Angler bei ihrer Demo gegen sinnlose Verbote und anglerfeindliche Politik unterstützen!

Noch schöner wäre es, wenn die Verbände merken, dass man etwas bewegen kann und die Basis "abholen" kann, weil die Angler einfach die faxen dicke haben von Verboten und Einschränkungen und die Verbände den Weg zukünftig mitgehen würden.

Ach schade, gerade aus meinem Traum aufgewacht...


----------



## jigga1986 (19. April 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo gegen überzogenen Naturschutz und anglerfeindliche Umweltpolitik*

Meint ihr es reicht für mehr als einen Zeitungsartikel

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. April 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo gegen überzogenen Naturschutz und anglerfeindliche Umweltpolitik*

ja.....


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. April 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo gegen überzogenen Naturschutz und anglerfeindliche Umweltpolitik*

https://www.fehmarn24.de/fehmarn/angeln-fritz-wepper-8170919.html


----------



## mathei (20. April 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo gegen überzogenen Naturschutz und anglerfeindliche Umweltpolitik*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Ist wirklich klasse, dass immer mehr Verbände die Angler bei ihrer Demo gegen sinnlose Verbote und anglerfeindliche Politik unterstützen!
> 
> Noch schöner wäre es, wenn die Verbände merken, dass man etwas bewegen kann und die Basis "abholen" kann, weil die Angler einfach die faxen dicke haben von Verboten und Einschränkungen und die Verbände den Weg zukünftig mitgehen würden.
> 
> Ach schade, gerade aus meinem Traum aufgewacht...



Tja die Orga von so einer Demo wäre eigentlich Aufgabe eines Verbandes


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. April 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo gegen überzogenen Naturschutz und anglerfeindliche Umweltpolitik*

deswegen müssen es ja Angler selber in die Hand nehmen


----------



## Mefoangler53 (20. April 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo gegen überzogenen Naturschutz und anglerfeindliche Umweltpolitik*

Schaut mal auf die Seite vom LSFV SH.
 Haben irgendwo Glocken geläutet?


----------



## Wegberger (20. April 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo gegen überzogenen Naturschutz und anglerfeindliche Umweltpolitik*

Hallo,



> Schaut mal auf die Seite vom LSFV SH.
> Haben irgendwo Glocken geläutet?


Und morgen schreiben sie, dass sie nie an runden Tischen beteiligt waren und die Demo ja eigentlich ihre Idee war.

Die sind nur erbärmlich, ekelhaft und machtgeil.


----------



## JBen (21. April 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo gegen überzogenen Naturschutz und anglerfeindliche Umweltpolitik*

Vielen Dank für das Engagement und den Einsatz für die Rechte der Freizeitangler! Übertriebene Einschränkungen und Verbote für Freizeitangler sind aufgrund der geringen Fangmengen dieser Nutzergruppe unsinnig und tragen wenig zu einer sinnvollen ökologischen Lösung bei. 

Man darf meines Erachtens jedoch auch nicht vergessen, dass die Überfischung der Ostsee (insbesondere Dorsch) ein Fakt ist und hier großer Handlungsbedarf besteht. Den Hebel sehe ich allerdings primär in weiteren Restriktionen/ Fangbegrenzungen für die Berufsfischerei, da hier die hauptsächlichen Fischmassen gefangen werden. 

Restriktionen für Freizeitangler sind m. E. nur politsch inszenierte und ggf. lobbyistisch initiierte Nebelbomben um den Eindruck politischer Intervention bzw. politischen Handelns zu vermitteln ! 

https://fischbestaende.portal-fischerei.de/Fischarten/?c=stock&a=detail&stock_id=729


----------

